# is this ick?



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

just got these in today..not sure if its from the travel or if its ick...let me know if it is and the best way to treat it please!


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

heres one


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that does not really look like ich, but a better pic would help...


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

look by the anal fin like right above it


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

its hard to tell from that pic as well...

does it look like a wound or is the white stuff look fuzzy?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like ammonia burn from the trip, I would just use salt at 1tblspoon per 10 gallons.


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

id say it lookss like amonia burn too. watch it closely for secondary infections. good luck.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

its on their sides, tips of fins and its stringy kinda stuff that sound like ammonia? i sure hope it is =)


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

they arived that way???? maybe im a dick, but I would be pissed if I payed for them.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

to me it looks like ammonia burn also.

I would reccomend you ensure the water is good quality, and add some salt (1 tablespoon per 5 gallons) & melafix


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

well i am just lucky to have them alive =) its hot out here and surprised they all arrived alive....as for the ammonia burns thats what most ppl have told me so ima go with that...i put melafix in there and will have to get some salt tommorow... the ammonia in the tank is at 0 so no worries on it happening again i think it was just the long trip from nj that got em =)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

all sounds good for a good recovery









please can you post these pics in the pics of sick fish thread?


----------

